# Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [TOWN WIN]



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 20, 2014)

*Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [TOWN WIN]*

RED wanders aimlessly throughout the KANTO region, unaware of the dangerous game his POKéMON are playing...

OAK is in his LAB, sitting on a chair, head in hands. On his desk, a FLASK filled with NONDESCRIPT ALCOHOL. He is sick and tired of having to call RED so he can put down his HELIX FOSSIL or his MOON STONE or his NUGGET whatever item he's decided to idolatrize. Calling RED a lost cause, he's decided there is only one way to resolve this.

Release all of RED's POKéMON.

He will accomplish this by any means necessary; spies in RED's team, even among his closest companions. 

Instead of Town and Mafia, the two bands are *RED* and *OAK* (plural, *OAKiosi*). 

Rules:

1. Each phase is 48 hours, excepting Night 0, which lasts 72 hours.
2. You cannot mention your POKéMON in any way or form. Not paraphrasing, not saying it directly, not at all. 
3. No outside of thread communication, unless your PM states you can. 
4. You must send a PM unless you have no action (ie Lover, Townie, etc). If you do have an action and don't send your PM, your action won't be counted.
5. Have fun, broskis. 

*All PMs sent.*

*Time has begun. 72 hours for PMs/scheming/whatever.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

RED clumsily stumbles near the DAY CARE in his quest for ZAPDOS. His POKéMON's buttholes unclench; they are are grateful for the peace, no matter how long it lasts. 

*No one has been released. 
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Well then, that's good.

The problem is, it also means that we have absolutely no leads here. Since there are eight of us, there are probably only two OAKiosi among us. But who, is the question. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Not the foggiest. Without any deaths, there's not much to talk about.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

No deaths could be doctor, alien, roleblocked.... basically no leads whatsoever as others have said above :( ILS, is the mafia/OAKiosi allowed to abstain from killing? If they were, that would be a possibility too.

Although, we probably wouldn't have any leads anyway if someone /was/ released last night, unless flavor hints. So.


----------



## Mai (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Albeit a very unlikely one, eh - it risks them being outed for very little gain, unless they wanted to make a statement/use the lack of killing to drive the game.

In any case, it's kind of nice to have no death, even though the discussion is kind of frustrating because of it! At least there's no one unable to speak from the start, so if anyone has anything to say it would be helpful.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Anyone can abstain from their action, not just the OAKiosi.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Well I'm going to have to say *Abstain*. It was nice not to have any deaths, but we can't hope to gain much from just throwing votes around. It would also be a bad idea if there's any potential of an alien being activated. I think this is just a very good opportunity to allow the info roles to gather more information.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Yeah, it's definitely a bad idea to risk having an alien win on day one... I'll *abstain* as well. BORING NIGHT ZERO. :(


----------



## Superbird (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Agreed. *Abstain*, I suppose.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*Abstaining!*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*abstain*. Boring n0=boring d1.


----------



## Flora (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

oh whoops hi sorry for not replying earlier. it was a long night.

i agree that we should *abstain!* nothing to go off of, really.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

As RED wanders around the POKéMON MANSION, his team reaches a consensus. No one should leave.

*No one has been released. 
48 hours for night actions.*

(I know what happened on Bloody Sunday, but for the sake of the game, let's just make this an AU)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*Extending the night 24 hours.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

The team awoke after an exceptionally long night. Thankfully, no one was released, although it seems there was some commotion last night. 

*No one was released.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

oh no. Awakened Alien?


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Well, "commotion" could plausibly be construed as pretty much anything besides everyone abstaining, which was very unlikely.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Maybe mafia trying a release and doctor healing?

Once again though, we don't have anything to act on.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Hmm. 'Commotion' is a very odd piece of flavour text. Neh. OK, I'm going to bite because otherwise this is gonna be really boring - I'm the doctor, feel free to inspect me to prove my innocence, obviously. I protected myself N0 and N1, so I have the feeling the Mafia might have been targeting me, although obviously I can't know for sure since there may well be two doctors... and I really wouldn't be surprised if there was an alien in this game, given it's Twitch Plays Pokemon themed. 

The town can't get anywhere unless we do some proper aimed snooping so [shrug] if anyone has any kind of tracking powers I'd see who's been targeting me, if anyone. It's not exactly concrete, but it's a start. 

I'd say we should continue to *abstain*, though.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

We'll see whether that has been happening tonight, I guess. If the OAKiosi did double-target Tailsy (thinking she was an Alien when she didn't die the first time, perhaps) then maybe we'll have something to go on tomorrow? The OAKiosi, if they know she's going to heal herself, will probably target someone else.

...so I also vote to wait and see. *Abstain*.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Yeah, we don't have much to go on. *Abstain*


----------



## Flora (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

well. uh. this is...interesting.

*abstain* then i guess*?*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I find Tailsy's story to be a rather unconvincing one. I shall now explain why:





My role is that of a bulletproof. I am essentially immune to attacks from the mafia. After the first night, when no one had died, I had initially suspected that the mafia had targeted me. I would have been a very viable target for the first night's kill, and the fact that no one died led me to believe that this could be the case.

When, after the second night, no one had died, I became even more suspicious that I was the one targeted. Naturally, the mafia would want to target the same person twice, to potentially eliminate the threat of an activated alien (I had actually hinted at such a possibility to try and draw the mafia's fire). If there _had_ been an alien targeted on the first night, then they could not have survived another hit from the mafia. The doctor could have healed the alien, but this does not seem very likely. Tailsy _could_ be telling the truth and have saved herself twice, but I do not believe this.

There was absolutely no reason for Tailsy to out herself as the doctor, except perhaps to bait the real doctor into role claiming (by the way, I highly advise the real doctor NOT to claim at this point). Why, exactly, would she claim at that point? If I had been the doctor, I would continue healing myself, in hopes that the mafia would fall for the same strategy.

There are a few other details that make it unlikely. Doctors do not usually have the option to heal themselves. At least, on this forum, doctors normally are _required_ to heal someone other than themselves. Also, it seems very mafiesque for Tailsy to push the abstain vote before hearing what anyone else had to say. It is not always the case, but such eagerness to control the vote often indicates mafia behavior.

None of these points are completely decisive evidence that suggests that Tailsy's story is untrue, but togther, these points render it somewhat improbable. Having made my case, I now point the finger at...





*Tailsy!*

P.S. I believe I have nothing to lose here, as even if the mafia turns against me, I am immune to lynching. I am aware that making such a claim sounds like some kind of alien reverse-psychology ploy, but I can guarantee that voting for me is simply wasting the vote. If new information comes to light, I may reconsider, but for the time being, I am fairly confident that my decision is the correct one.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

While what Vanilla Mongoose just said is really pretty valid, I'm going to go ahead and... *Abstain*.  I'm going to wait a bit before I make any decisions.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Oh, good, I didn't realise we had a bulletproof! That's interesting. As I said, any inspector roles are totally free to inspect me since I'm innocent and my doctor-ly powers just happen to currently extend to being able to heal myself. I'm just bored, since two days with no deaths in mafia is dull as hell. See, now people are actually posting and being interested! Isn't that great. I wouldn't recommend lynching me, although I suppose as soon as I stop healing myself I'm going to get shot. But the Mafia aren't going to know if I ever actually do, so. 

I'd like to think that by roleclaiming it's easier to work together but hey. I've never heard of a bulletproof being immune to lynching before, either, although admittedly I'm Mafia-rusty. Hmmmmmmmm. I'm going to heal myself again anyway, so see u on the flipside :o)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

New evidence has come to light that has made me change my mind. ILS has sent me a private message that indicates that I have only been targeted once so far, lending a lot more credibility to Tailsy being the doctor.

For now I suppose I will have to *retract* my vote against Tailsy. I think she should continue healing herself as she has been doing, and then we can see what happens next phase. I will probably not be so lucky as to make it to then, as I misunderstood my role to mean I was permanently invincible to night kills, whereas I can only survive _one._

Maybe by tomorrow, a cop will have gathered some useful information? Even clearing other players as innocent helps us narrow it down.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> [OBJECTION!] [TAKE THAT!]


There's also no proof that you are actually a bulletproof, and one might believe that most GMs on this forum don't simply answer to a player how many times they've been targetted -- that's usually reserved for a role, is it not?

I continue to vote abstain. At least we might be getting somewhere, and perhaps tomorrow the inspector will have useful information for us or something?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Yeah, I was thinking being both entirely immune to Mafia kills _and_ lynching was kind of ridiculous. But OK, if we continue to abstain until we can get a positive ID on someone...


----------



## Mai (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Same here, on the impractibility - was going to comment on it while I was at lunch earlier today, but, well... was at lunch.

VM, did ILS give any reason /why/ he was giving you that information? On any "I can't be lynched" claims, the obvious solution if we'd otherwise abstain is to test it out and vote you - since if you're telling the truth, it's an abstain with extra info, and if you're not, you're dead. So, a hesitant *VM,* but emphasis on the hesitant; especially with 





			
				VM said:
			
		

> as even if the mafia turns against me, I am immune to lynching. I am aware that making such a claim sounds like some kind of alien reverse-psychology ploy, but I can guarantee that voting for me is simply wasting the vote.


Considering we've been abstaining this whole time, I don't see how how it's a waste of a vote at all? Pretty sure if I had an unlynchable role, I'd invite people to test me out to prove my innocence. I'm not sure what kind of fishy that statement is, and with all the alien talk I'm not 100% confident, so everyone doesn't _necessarily_ have to follow me and vote VM. But it's food for thought.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

ALL HAIL THE HELIX!

*runs away*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Superbird said:


> There's also no proof that you are actually a bulletproof, and one might believe that most GMs on this forum don't simply answer to a player how many times they've been targetted -- that's usually reserved for a role, is it not?


Actually I didn't _ask_ anything. ILS told me because he forgot to say it before. Actually, now that I think about it, that means I must have been targeted on the second night, otherwise I would have already known. Not that that information is really that useful, though.



Maimi said:


> VM, did ILS give any reason /why/ he was giving you that information? On any "I can't be lynched" claims, the obvious solution if we'd otherwise abstain is to test it out and vote you - since if you're telling the truth, it's an abstain with extra info, and if you're not, you're dead. So, a hesitant *VM,* but emphasis on the hesitant; especially with (quote).
> Considering we've been abstaining this whole time, I don't see how how it's a waste of a vote at all? Pretty sure if I had an unlynchable role, I'd invite people to test me out to prove my innocence. I'm not sure what kind of fishy that statement is, and with all the alien talk I'm not 100% confident, so everyone doesn't _necessarily_ have to follow me and vote VM. But it's food for thought.


Yeah, I see. I have no objections to this plan, especially if it proves I am telling the truth. Although I can't really convince you I'm not the alien. I'll vote *myself* though anyway.

I actually had another plan, and that was having a vigilante target Tailsy tonight. If she's not lying, and really can heal herself, then there should be no problem, right? Of course, that plan depends on whether or not a vigilante is even in this game.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Actually I didn't _ask_ anything. ILS told me because he forgot to say it before. Actually, now that I think about it, that means I must have been targeted on the second night, otherwise I would have already known. Not that that information is really that useful, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Let's not; you're an experienced player and therefore are valuable to have around. And if you are the Alien, we don't want you winning now, do we.

Also, I'd like to put forth that the latter plan you described might not work. Sometimes a healer can prevent one assassination attempt, but not two -- if Tailsy is doubletargeted, she might die anyway and then we'd have lost our healer.

I still think abstaining is the wisest option here.


----------



## Mai (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Superbird said:


> ...Let's not; you're an experienced player and therefore are valuable to have around. And if you are the Alien, we don't want you winning now, do we.
> 
> Also, I'd like to put forth that the latter plan you described might not work. Sometimes a healer can prevent one assassination attempt, but not two -- if Tailsy is doubletargeted, she might die anyway and then we'd have lost our healer.
> 
> I still think abstaining is the wisest option here.


I don't think "valuable to have around/experienced player" is really relevant here. If VM is innocent and therefore valuable to have around, he won't die. If he's lying, and therefore likely not (innocents don't lie, is the generally given thing) valuable to have around, he'll die. The alien part is a risk, I admit. Up to you whether you think it's worth taking.

That's pretty far-fetched, though. I mean, first that puts forth that caveat, which probably depends on flavor (Tailsy, input?), and then we need not one, but _two_ vigilantes to both listen/read and target Tailsy. We can't even trust in one. The main downside of it is that it calls Tailsy's bluff into question - the mafia isn't left guessing, they /know/ Tailsy's going to heal herself or else she has a much larger risk of dying on her own, so they'll probably target whoever they want. Therefore, there's a much larger chance that our streak of no deaths ends. But the hope of no death tomorrow isn't something we could count on anyway.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Given that we've had two nights with no deaths I'd be a little concerned about test-lynching someone who has claimed innocent for obvious alien reasons, personally. But otherwise I'm not sure what you need my input on if not that :O Flavour text?? I mean, if I had to I would guess that VM may have been targeted last night which has 'broken' his bulletproof/activated alien if he's lying, but I don't exactly have proof other than the word 'commotion', so. (Also weird, since you'd think if the mafia didn't manage to kill someone on night 0 they'd have targeted the same player again if they were being sensible - yet if VM has only been targeted once like he said... ??? that seems like a silly decision for the mafia to make.)

I'm not changing my vote, though.


----------



## Mai (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Tailsy said:


> Given that we've had two nights with no deaths I'd be a little concerned about test-lynching someone who has claimed innocent for obvious alien reasons, personally. But otherwise I'm not sure what you need my input on if not that :O Flavour text?? I mean, if I had to I would guess that VM may have been targeted last night which has 'broken' his bulletproof/activated alien if he's lying, but I don't exactly have proof other than the word 'commotion', so. (Also weird, since you'd think if the mafia didn't manage to kill someone on night 0 they'd have targeted the same player again if they were being sensible - yet if VM has only been targeted once like he said... ??? that seems like a silly decision for the mafia to make.)
> 
> I'm not changing my vote, though.


Flavor text, yeah! Yours, specifically. Do you think your method of healing would fail if you were hit twice? Since being killed is "releasing," not sure how exactly you're supposed to be able to prevent that...


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I'm not sure! It doesn't state specifically in my role PM what the limits of it are - just that my form of healing is a _pungent smell_, if flavour means anything which it might not. So possibly it can't fail even if I'm targeted twice. But I don't know, sadly :(


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

At least today there was some actual discussion. 

*No one has been released. 
48 hours for PMs.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

The POKéMON wake up only to see DROWZEE leaving, and the LORD HELIX ascending into the sky, slowly transforming into an OMASTAR. 

*Superbird has been released. 
72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I

Did we activate the alien.

Fuck.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Uhh...  That doesn't sound very good.  Although it does have a pretty amusing visual.

That just made it a lot riskier to vote, not that it wasn't risky before.  Er, any thoughts?


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

... So Superbird is innocent, I presume? But hmm, that does sound upsettingly like an alien activation - if so then it's likely we have a vigilante. If they're innocent aligned they should probably Stop Doing That. Innocent-aligned vigilantes shooting on a whim isn't good for anyone! (Usually.) (Remembers her own Mafia game where the vigilante shot the don on night 0.)

I healed myself again, of course, but I probably should have gone with my gut and healed someone else :o( too late. I take it we didn't have any interesting inspection results (assuming Superbird as Drowzee wasn't, in fact, the inspector)?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

If you're not in the game, please don't post. It's kind of annoying. :(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

So the flavor text definitely seems to imply alien. Well, now you at least know that the alien isn't me. The question is... who _is_, and why were they activated?

Now, if a vigilante was involved, who did they target? There was this plan:


Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I actually had another plan, and that was having a vigilante target Tailsy tonight. If she's not lying, and really can heal herself, then there should be no problem, right? Of course, that plan depends on whether or not a vigilante is even in this game.


but I didn't think anyone was going through with it, and it seems a bit silly to assume that Tailsy could be an alien if she made herself out to be unkillable. (If she was alien, and not activated, she'd want the mafia to target her. Saying that she was the doctor and healing herself would only discourage the mafia from doing so.) So at this point I don't really suspect that possibility.

Maybe, of course, the vigilante just took a random shot? That's a pretty big risk to begin with, but even more so now that an alien is in play. I think maybe the vig should claim at this point, if possible.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

This is going to get me killed by the mafia.

I'm the, or at least one, vigilante, and I haven't targeted anyone due to lack of suspicion.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*No one has been released.
Entire weekend for night actions.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Sorry. Lots of school stuff.

Again, the POKéMON are thankful that no one has been released. However, the familiar sight of FEATHERs on the ground greets them.

*No one has been released. 
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

So, which one of you mortals tried to kill me?


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Bird Jesus or AA-J?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I am not allowed to say, if you recall.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

[headdesk^3] 

regarding your role, I have five hypotheses: one, you're a one-shot bulletproof bird/feather-thing who knows when he's been killed because of the flavor feathers; you have been making intelligent posts and thus would be a productive mafia night target. Two, something completely unrelated happened overnight causing the feathers and you know that you've been targeted for a kill because of your role, but you and/or your role are unrelated to the feathers, and you survived the kill without a heal. Three, you're pretending that you're one or two to draw the mafia kill next night and survive somehow. Four, you're gangster, but this seems unlikely. Also five you were healed last night and either receive a list of all actions targeting you or know that you were to be killed. :|

Anyway "familiar" seems to imply Bird Jesus as he's been on the team for longer, but that idea's tenuous at best. The list of Pokemon that could possibly somehow produce feathers is not expansive: traded-away Spearow, DUX, AA-J, and BJ. Because Pokemon claims are banned (as you've just reminded me) I'm inclined to believe that the feathers will be mostly a dead-end, unless an info rule has something from last night re: feathers.

My role is not useful at this point. I will roleclaim if asked to but won't specifics, because that would essentially lead to a mafia win.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I know that I was targeted because I am a bulletproof who knows when they have been killed.

Earlier I claimed that I was a one-shot bulletproof to lure the mafia into wasting _yet another_ night kill when I was in fact a _two-shot bulletproof._ Now, of course, I have been reduced to just a lynchproof townie.

Now here's what I believe: We've survived the mafia for four nights. That's certainly enough time for useful information to be gathered. I suggest we roleclaim en masse and start lynching from this point forward. If an inspector received an inspection report for four consecutive nights, then that information can be used to pin down the mafia. Even if they received only innocent reports, we can figure things out by process of elimination.

Please state your roles now. I have held off the mafia to buy everyone else time. Twice I have _died for your sins._ Do not let that be in vain.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I am, as I said earlier, a two-shot bulletproof who has used up his immortality.

Alligates, what exactly is your role? You said it was something that would lead to a
Mafia win if you claimed? What exactly does that mean?

By the way, it's important to remember that an alien is still on the loose, probably.
I wouldn't want us accidentally lynching the activated alien and ending the game.
Right now, we should be focused on role claiming but should be cautious in doing so.
Don't immediately assume that a suspsicious-sounding person is mafia.

Just so you know, the clue of the feathers implies _someone_ was killed twice.
Either way, that should say whether or not I am telling the truth about my role now.
So please try to keep that in mind if you are still unsure whether to trust me or not.
Unfortunately, I cannot give you clues as to which Pokémon I am, as per the rules.
So you'll just have to figure that one out yourselves.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Alligates, what exactly is your role? You said it was something that would lead to a
> Mafia win if you claimed? What exactly does that mean?


I'm Lover. I was given a set partner, and we could communicate off-thread via PM. However, my partner is unresponsive at the moment, leading to my current not-very-usefulness. If you doubt the existence of Lovers, ILS implied in the first post that there were Lovers with no night action (rule 4) and a role with a PM that allowed outside of thread communication (rule 3).

Revealing my partner would lead to a Mafia win, as if myself or my partner is killed tonight the mafia will be able to win if they make a case for a non-alien to be lynched tomorrow.  If there's only one doctor that person will not be able to save both of us, and two doctors opens up the possibility for healclash. Assuming two mafiosi (Superbird's alignment is mostly irrelevant), my revealing my partner would lead to a mafia kill of either myself or that person. If the mafia successfully lynched a non-alien the next day, they would be able to win the following night.

I believe the mafia thought you were alien and killed you again when you didn't die the first time. However, since your two shots are now used up and I have roleclaimed as lover, they will probably target you (active intelligent posts) or me (chance of two deaths). I advise the doctor to heal one of us unless you have sound reason to heal another.

Current roleclaims: Tailsy claims doctor who healed herself n0 and n1 (additionally invited investigation so if mafia, either trust gambit or a godfather-like role), Vanilla Mongoose claims two-shot bulletproof with both shots used up because of the flavor feathers, hopeandjoy claims vig who did not target anyone for all past nights due to lack of suspicion, I claim lover. Superbird, now dead, was Drowzee, which could be a lot of things.

Living players who have yet to claim: Flora, Majora, Maimi. Majora did post in the absence sheet that he would be gone indefinitely, though, so...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Given what you have said, I think I can piece together who your lover is, but I will not say.

You may be right that you and I are the most likely mafia targets at this point. However, protecting you (assuming that you are in fact lover and paired with a non-OAKiosi) is more important at this point. Still, the mafia will want me dead, as there is no way for them to lynch me during the day, and they are going to have to kill me before they can win the game.

I want to hear everyone's claim, then we should decide who to lynch. I don't think there should be any abstaining from this point forward.


----------



## Mai (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I want to hear everyone's claim, then we should decide who to lynch. I don't think there should be any abstaining from this point forward.


I'm a roleblocker, though with an odd caveat - I can only roleblock five times total. When I first got my role, I actually figured the game wouldn't last long enough to come close to hitting that limit - but here we are.

I forgot to send in my night action the first phase, sorry. The next night, I blocked VM, and the lack of death made me suspicious (but not enough to roleclaim outright, since that happened the day before as well), so I blocked him again - and then Superbird died, so I was satisfied. Last night I blocked Flora; but since you were apparently hit, VM, I guess that's not worth much. I have two roleblocks left, still.

I have my own thoughts now, but I suppose it's best to withhold final judgment until the other two speak up.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I forgot to send in my night action last night, so it was probably just as well you're a two-shot bulletproof, VM! (Sorry man.)

I agree that we really need to pin down some evidence to start lynching, but apparently our inspector is either unresponsive (D:) or lying (unlikely). I'm always hesitant to lynch on no evidence, especially since we've had so little deaths, but if Majora is gone indefinitely we may as well lynch them to get them out of the game? [shrug]


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Given that everyone is telling the truth (that, last night,
-Maimi blocked Flora
-VM was targeted for a kill
-Tailsy did not send in a night action
-I and my partner did nothing
-Majora did... something? Probably nothing as he's inactive
-hopeandjoy is one of ? vigilante who did something, or nothing
-Superbird was dead last night), who killed VM? If all of the above is true, then hopeandjoy must have. Did you have a reason? (also I find it uh somewhat not really suspicious-ish that hopeandjoy did not die after claiming unproductive vig? perhaps mafia assumed she would continue to be unproductive, but. imo not enough evidence a tentative vote, just a thing. [your reason for unproductiveness seems valid enough, hopeandjoy, though])

Additionally it would be nice if the inspector claims now. If no living person claims inspector, we arrive at the conclusion that someone is lying (unlikely), there is no inspector (also unlikely), or Superbird was the inspector, all of which are somewhat problematic. Obviously the first two are bad, as the inspector is either nonexistent or dead. The last creates a slight problem with the "alien activation" flavor detail from last last night. The only killers possible that night, if Superbird was inspector, would be hopeandjoy and [mafia] (not strictly mutually exclusive at the moment.) (VM was implied to be targeted for kill last last night? unless I'm misinterpreting someone) IF Omanyte -> Omastar was evidence of an alien activation and hopeandjoy did not target anything as she says, we only have one active killer, [mafia], and therefore unless there are suicidal characters _all of Omanyte, Superbird [Drowzee], and VM could not have been killed._ (This problem still arises if Superbird were a vig, as two killers cannot kill three people.) (tldr IF Omanyte's evolution was flavor clue as to activation, Superbird existed, VM is telling the truth and was targeted last last night, and hopeandjoy was vig and did not kill anything, there arises a contradiction which signifies that one of the given statements is wrong.)
Therefore, Superbird did not exist AND/OR Omanyte's evolution was not a flavor clue as to activation AND/OR VM is lying AND/OR VM was not killed last last night AND/OR hopeandjoy is not vig AND/OR hopeandjoy killed something last last night. I'm fairly sure Superbird exists. Also this whole thing goes away if Omanyte's evolution was symbolic of something else or nothing entirely (merely a marker of first death?) (There is probably something wrong with this logic please correct me if so)

Basically, I'd like the inspector to claim, for hopeandjoy to clarify her actions last and last last night so we can figure out vaguely what Superbird's role is/was, and lastly for Flora to claim and clarify her actions over the duration of the game so far. From there, we can piece together who mafia is/are at the moment and start productively lynching. Pretty much everyone who's claimed will be a mafia target tonight, so. Both mafia and doc will be taking a chance I guess?

Also also I'm against lynching Majora. He's already inactive so won't be a problem if he is mafia and lynching him would be counterproductive if he were alien or town. it's a waste of a lynch we can use against the mafia if inforole(s) speak up today (cough).

:blank:


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Once again, I did nothing. I've actually been away and PMing was difficult on my phone.

The lack of deaths in this game has caused very few accusations, and thus it has been very hard to suss out anyone acting particularly suspicious.

I have no idea why the mafia didn't go after me. Perhaps they didn't believe that VM could take multiple shots?


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

meaning someone(s) is/are lying. Wonderful :(


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

It's unlikely at this point that the inspector is even paying attention to the game, even assuming Superbird wasn't inspector (which is plausible). I don't think we're going to GET any more information. :B


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

If what Maimi is claimed is true (and it seems like a pretty solid claim to me) then Flora cannot be don. Majora also seems unlikely to be don given his inactivity. I somewhat trust Alligates and Maimi, though I don't know for sure if Alligates is lovers with an OAKiosi or not. Given this much, it seems either Tailsy or hopeandjoy are the most likely to be mafia don. I've suspected Tailsy since she first claimed (see my earlier post for reasons), and hopeandjoy's claim seems a bit dubious as well.

For one, hopeandjoy's claim of unproductive vig cannot really be substantiated with any evidence and seems like a fairly easy claim for a mafia to make. Also, if there was indeed a death and an alien activation on the same night, then a vigilante must have targeted one of them. The idea of there being two vigilantes or two healers in such a small game is quite ridiculous, so there aren't many ways in which such an event could occur. It is possible that Superbird was a vig and took a shot against the alien the same night as he was targeted by the mafia. But if hopeandjoy claims to not have made a kill on that night then I have reason to believe she is not actually the vigilante, and therefore, mafia. hopeandjoy also says that she has been unable to send in PMs recently, which, given the fact that I have received PMs from her for the fandom mafia game, makes me even more suspicious.

Given the information so far, I vote for *hopeandjoy*. However, I have a feeling that Flora's claim may change things, so I'd like to hear from her before I can truly make up my mind.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I'm fine with voting *hopeandjoy* on the basis that even if she's telling the truth, vig isn't the most useful of roles to the town unless they make a lucky shot. 

[SHRUG] You'll be sad when I turn up dead!


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I'll vote *hopeandjoy* for reasons stated above, also conflicting things etc etc. 3/7 isn't a majority though. 
The whole alien contradiction goes away if we assume there wasn't actually an alien activation that night; hopeandjoy was the one who brought up the idea of an activation, anyway. (Hopefully she isn't alien, but I think alien wouldn't bring it up unless they were trying not to look like alien by mentioning alien in a horrible reverse-psychology ploy or something :/) only problem however is we won't find her alignment when we lynch her, if Superbird's death was any indication. Oop.

Additionally I think my role isn't like normal Lovers. I didn't pick my partner, we were set up from the PM, so I'm pretty sure that my lover is not Oak unless ILS is running some sort of bastard thing.

Technically it should be night already (it's been ~52 hours around) so if Flora could claim now that would be great - but also un-great if her role would make her a mafia target and we don't have time to discuss/change vote. so.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Alligates said:


> Additionally I think my role isn't like normal Lovers. I didn't pick my partner, we were set up from the PM, so I'm pretty sure that my lover is not Oak unless ILS is running some sort of bastard thing.


I'd like some more clarification on this. Does this mean that you have a role outside of being a lover?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Fine. I don't particularly care, but I'm telling the truth. Get rid of another innocent if you wish.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I'd like some more clarification on this. Does this mean that you have a role outside of being a lover?


No, I just didn't pick my partner. I'm pretty sure everything from normal Lovers holds except the choosing on N0 part. The PM was sort of unspecific about the details: "You are [pokemon]. You are one of the Lovers. [role-unimportant flavor] The other lover is [username], [pokemon]. You can talk outside of the thread."

*retracting* vote for hopeandjoy, not like it matters though since three wasn't a majority anyway. I believe you somewhat but still have suspicions (like pretty much everyone else who's claimed so far wow I suck) the alien thing is still ew though :/ @tailsy, even unproductive vig is still a somewhat useful role for town by virtue of being town and making sure the mafia can't outnumber us I guess. might be useful if we need a kill because out of the living seven players, one is inactive (could be mafia, but no real implications if so) and probably two are mafia, so all four remaining must cooperate for a majority. I'm sort-of-not-really suspicious about your (Tailsy's) reputed method of 'healing', but since you can't reference your Pokemon you can't really deny/affirm anything to do with that.

Day will maybe be extended to tomorrow since it's pretty late in Puerto Rico (ILS's loc iirc?). More time to do things, if so.


----------



## Mai (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Vigilante is one of the easiest claims for a mafia to make, though... and I don't know, but hopeandjoy has  been suspicious enough, considering VM's information from GMing the fandom mafia game. If we don't want to abstain, then we necessarily want to lynch. *Hopeandjoy* has been active enough to send in mafia actions, if we're going by "inactive but not too inactive."

I've been pre-designated lover once or twice before. It's uncommon, but not that odd, I think. Lover is one of my favorite roles to be. <3


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*hopeandjoy*. blah blah things already stated multiple times blah.

("Indecisive"? I prefer "flexible" :b ...I'm on the fence with this vote but Maimi's thing is convincing enough.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Whatever. I know I'm innocent.

For the record VM, I sent in PMs for Fandom Mafia because I'm home now.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Sorry, I was at the school fair which was totally awesome. I was there from ~12-11.

At night (or what seemed to be night), the POKéMON gang up one one BALL, marked with an 'HAJ'. They preform the maneuvers RED previously did. They took it to the PC, where it wrought UNSPEAKABLE HORRORS to the occupant of the sphere that cannot be described here because of the children. 

Out popped a bird: DUX.

*hopeandjoy (DUX) was released. She was RED-aligned. 
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

The POKéMON wake up to a curious sight: a note. It read as such:

"Hey guys! It's Abby and Jay. We've been following RED from afar ever since he released us, but I'm afraid what happened last night made us fear for our safety. Sadly, we must depart. :(

_Abby and Jay_"

*Majora (Abby) and Alligates (Jay Leno) have been chased away. They were RED-algined.
48 hours for discussion. *


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

... What?

I blocked Majora last night.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Well, they can't exactly be released, can they?


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I guess not. I assumed we were operating under an AU.

So! There's probably no significance to that flavor, then. I've roleblocked two out of the three other living people (Flora and VM) and someone still died: that means they're not mafia don, at least. And while there still might be another mafia out there/that mafia might be one of them, *Tailsy* is our best lynch bet, considering that information.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Yeah, I'm quite positive *Tailsy* is the don and Flora is second in command.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Maimi, if you can roleblock Flora, then that would pretty much guarantee us winning.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Sorry, I'm still not the don, nor am I mafia-aligned. Unfortunately, I'm actually no longer the doctor, but since I'm obviously part of a mafia gambit to lynch off the rest of the players, here's how!

I was originally Oddish - I was a doctor who could heal themselves, but I was also the backup, which of course means that once a player is dead, I can take on their role. ILS only told me during the last day phase that Superbird was the inspector, so I took on their role last night and inspected VM, which got me 'no result'. Which is unusual because generally I thought one couldn't roleblock investigatory roles/I'd be kind of annoyed if this is some kind of sanity inspector role, but _hmmmm_. I'm voting *Vanilla Mongoose*, because although he's claimed to be unlynchable I'd rather test that theory. Even though I'm certainly about to be lynched myself.


----------



## Flora (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Oh dear. I feel like I missed a lot.

Going off the assumption that VM is, indeed, lynchproof red-aligned, then we're dead if we vote him.

Tailsy, on the other hand....I'm terribly skeptical of that role. Doctor _and_ backup? that's very strange indeed.

It looks like it's either "vote Tailsy or force a tie." and tie is _certain_ death. Therefore, *Tailsy* is the best bet here.


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Maimi, if you can roleblock Flora, then that would pretty much guarantee us winning.


Yeah, I still have one roleblock left!

Tailsy's thing is interesting, but I still know what I know from roleblocking everyone else, and it shows that she's the don. Really creative claim, though? Props.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Snort. What, precisely, do you know from roleblocking? I also don't think I'd make up a ridiculous claim when I'm about to be lynched regardless. Just thought you ought to know you're killing the inspector, you know.

Have fun with that!!! :o( sad honking


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

If you'd like me to thoroughly pick apart your claim, I can break out the Ace Attorney sprites one more time.






Shall we begin?



Tailsy said:


> I was originally Oddish













What part of "do not mention your Pokémon" was so difficult to understand?



Tailsy said:


> I was a doctor who could heal themselves, but I was also the backup








This sounds like a pretty ridiculous role to me. But then again, my role is practically invincible, so I guess it's safe to say some of the roles aren't exactly "balanced."



Tailsy said:


> which of course means that once a player is dead, I can take on their role. ILS only told me during the last day phase that Superbird was the inspector








"can" implies that you have a choice. The way I have always seen the backup role used is that the player transforms _automatically_ into the first player to die. If ILS reveals to you the roles of every player who dies, then that is a pretty broken role.



Tailsy said:


> so I took on their role last night and inspected VM, which got me 'no result'. Which is unusual because generally I thought one couldn't roleblock investigatory roles








Investigatory roles are just like any other role, and, at least in my experience, can always be roleblocked. Furthermore, our roleblocker has specifically said she has not targeted you. Are you accusing her as well?



Tailsy said:


> I'd be kind of annoyed if this is some kind of sanity inspector role, but _hmmmm_. I'm voting *Vanilla Mongoose*, because although he's claimed to be unlynchable I'd rather test that theory. Even though I'm certainly about to be lynched myself.








People often bring up the possibility of sanity roles, but they are almost never used. I highly doubt that this is the case. It seems a bit silly that you would vote me _even if_ you were telling the truth, because, to me, "no result" sounds more like an alien than a mafioso. If I were you, I'd instead try lynching Maimi, as there is no way to win by lynching me.

Maimi has already shown that you are the don because she has blocked both Flora and me, and there were kills on both nights. The only possible way that you could be innocent is if Maimi was in fact lying. So it is your word against hers. Given your suspicious behavior earlier in the game, and given the plausibility of Maimi's role, I am much more inclined to believe her claim. If, by some chance, she actually orchestrated all of this, then I willingly concede defeat, as she will have truly bested me.

Flora, I admire your last-ditch effort to try and appear innocent at this point, but there is little you can do now. If you try to persuade Maimi to vote with you during the next day phase, you cannot possibly succeed. I highly doubt that she would favor you, who still has not role-claimed, over me, who has been honest this whole time. And even _if_ you could, remember that my role prevents me from being lynched. That is all.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Oh. Sorry, ILS. I forgot about the 'don't mention your Pokemon' rule. :o( But it's too late now.

Usually games played on here (admittedly, this is the first one I've played in a long time) tend to have investigative roles as unblockable. Apparently this isn't the case in this particular game, but you know, whatever. I think the roles in this game are unbalanced at best, so claiming my role is 'implausible' at this point, _especially when you've pointed out your own is ridiculous_, isn't exactly a solid refute of my roleclaim. I also can't see why I'd be given a 'no result' unless I was roleblocked, so obviously either Maimi blocked my night action or she's lying about being the roleblocker and one of the other players did so. Aliens do not produce 'no result' purely on being the alien; aliens are innocent when unactivated and mafia when activated; that's a basic mafia rule!

The backup role seemed confusing, which was why I didn't bother backup-ing into Superbird's role since I was, in fact, given a choice in my role PM (although I agree that generally backup is a vanilla townie role that activates automatically). I was told Superbird was the inspector, which I don't think is general GM protocol, but I don't really understand what's going on in this game anyway at this point.

I'm not lying. I've been telling the truth the entire time, actually! Not even your hilarious Edgeworth gifs can counteract that :o( :o(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I'm beginning to see that there _is a possibility_ that you are telling the truth. Mafia roleblocker is a pretty common role. I doubt that the don could also roleblock, but if Maimi _was_ mafia, then that means she is lying about who she targeted, and Flora is likely the don.

In either scenario, whether you are mafia or innocent, Flora must be mafia-aligned. I don't know if we have enough time to change votes, but maybe if we vote for Flora it will give you more time to prove your innocence? Maimi and Tailsy, are you two willing to change your vote?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Damn, it makes perfect sense now. Maimi must have blocked you last night to stop you from healing Alligates. Obviously, instead of killing you as well, they needed to kill the pair of lovers. What they _didn't know_ was that you were inspecting me as well. And if that were true then your story makes perfect sense.

I thought that Superbird was most likely the inspector. But no one else could have been the doctor (except possibly Majora, but Alligates said that he had not sent in night actions, and if you were indeed blocked, then it means that Maimi _knew_ you were the doctor. Any mafia game has a doctor in it, so that means the only one who could be the doctor is you.






Grrrrrr, I have been played this whole time. Maimi and Flora have been very quiet; it must be because they think they have already won. I thought Flora voting for Tailsy was a facade to show that she was innocent, but of course, it was because Tailsy _wasn't mafia._

I said we should vote for Flora, but given that Maimi can roleblock, she could use that power to still win against us. That's why the only way we can win now is to vote for *Maimi*.

I have been using instinct and emotions this whole time. It was blinding me from the truth right before my eyes. Tailsy, I'm sorry. We can't let them win now, though. I'm not sure what ILS will do in the case of a tie, but I guess we have no choice.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

[creaky old man voice] boy i TOOOOLD you

*Maimi*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

If ILS is operating under the standard "last player to die breaks the tie" rule, then we still have a chance. That would mean either Alligates or Majora can determine the outcome of this game.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Unfortunately, even if we do manage to lynch Maimi, Flora is going to kill one of us during the night, and it's probably going to be me, considering I won't die from being lynched and you can still heal yourself.


----------



## Mai (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Oh, wow, I missed a lot of discussion here! Sorry, I've been reading throughout the day - the last I post I saw was the one where you were picking apart Tailsy's claim, and I didn't have anything to say to that, other than a "well, yeah..." I suppose I should've said that???

Tailsy: As you said, almost everyone has inspections as unblockable, and I didn't block you in the first place! It's kind of your word against mine at this point, but at least I know mine are true.



Tailsy said:


> Aliens do not produce 'no result' purely on being the alien; aliens are innocent when unactivated and mafia when activated; that's a basic mafia rule!


Are you sure, though? _This whole game_ we've been questioning ILS's decisions. Your claims are based on questioning ILS's decisions! Even if you are inspector, this doesn't necessarily mean that "no result" was a roleblocking. Maybe aliens would always show no result, or ILS invented the role based off of aliens.



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> In either scenario, whether you are mafia or innocent, Flora must be mafia-aligned. I don't know if we have enough time to change votes, but maybe if we vote for Flora it will give you more time to prove your innocence? Maimi and Tailsy, are you two willing to change your vote?


I would if you don't lynch me. :X For now I have to keep my vote, since otherwise the tie is broken and I die - _and no matter what,_ we can't survive an innocent execution at this stage, so I have a very vested interest in remaining alive.



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I thought that Superbird was most likely the inspector. But no one else could have been the doctor (except possibly Majora, but Alligates said that he had not sent in night actions, and if you were indeed blocked, then it means that Maimi _knew_ you were the doctor. Any mafia game has a doctor in it, so that means the only one who could be the doctor is you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believed that Tailsy was the doctor until this phase, so I didn't block her! Since Tailsy isn't, it's possible that Superbird was the doctor, and there was no inspector. After all, the only evidence we have for one is Tailsy's claim... but if there wasn't in the first place, maybe ILS thought that your practical invincibility was enough. Who even knows what's going on in this game.

If Majora was the doctor, then he would have been an inactive doctor. I don't see a problem with this? Hell, Flora was probably an inactive mafia. Maybe for half this time there were no deaths because the mafia forgot to send in their night actions... that's a pretty sad game, but we _just don't know._ This doesn't make Tailsy innocent at all.

I was quiet because I was gone! Though I have to say, I was sure that Tailsy was caught yesterday, and figured the town's win was pretty much set. After all, we had both of the mafia pinned. As for Flora, mafia do that all the time - it would be the only way for her to "secure" her own innocence, so to speak - obviously that didn't work.

And since I kind of want to start using reaction sprites in Mafia now...






_Why would I be a better lynchee than Flora, anyway?_ Even if Tailsy was telling the truth and I was mafia, roleblocking powers wouldn't do too much to help the mafia now - all that would be left was an inspector and a person with no night action (right now there's Flora, too, and all I can say to that is "some form of mafia"), and blocking the inspector would _do no good at all_. For one, it probably wouldn't work, and if it did, then there'd be no defense once day comes. Depending on ILS's rules, the kill power might not even be inherited. So even if I _was_ mafia, I wouldn't even be the mafia to target.





Tailsy is doing this to get her and Flora out of hot water, and obviously it's working. But if you don't believe me that Tailsy is the other mafia (and note: if I'm alive, then I can _roleblock her or Flora and prevent her from killing_), then think enough so that we can avoid a fatal innocent lynch.





Of course, I'd still prefer that we lynch Tailsy... but as long as we lynch a mafia this phase, we can get an innocent win. Remember: I can roleblock the remaining mafia this night phase, practically guaranteeing an innocent win! This makes being the mafia a lot more difficult with me alive - if I survive this phase, then they'd be blocked and have to go through another day phase unlynched. Which, of course, would be a lot harder to convince when I roleblocked them and can conclusively say they're the don. If I'm dead, _then they can go ahead and kill you, making for a mafia victory._





Tailsy's plan is pretty clever, right?





And Ibuki figured it all out!

... (Okay, picking Ibuki sprites is hard. I think I chose the wrong character.)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

????? I don't understand why I would get a 'no result' due to anything other than being blocked. ILS' GM style is... odd, but it's not going to be so outlandish that an alien role is going to be magically uninspectable. That doesn't make any sense??? These role powers are imbalanced but I really highly doubt that that basic rule is going to be magically waved off. Besides, any sensible mafia roleblocker would choose to block the person who claimed doctor - which I was, until last night phase - and I don't think there's another blocker in this game. You obviously roleblocked me. There's no other way around it!

Also, there's always at least one doctor and one inspector. This is a weird game, but it's not that weird.

While I agree that Flora is very likely mafia, we're still better off lynching Maimi now (regardless of who has what power, we're going to have to pick one of them to lynch) since when an innocent player dies during the night, they can be resurrected to break the vote tie with only two players left, since I don't believe I have my doctor powers any more. I've lost my doctor role due to inheriting inspector, I think. Which is unfortunate and was probably a bad decision. uwu Oh well.


----------



## Mai (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*






Well, your role doesn't make sense to me! The simplest explanation is that you're lying, and the one that I believe. But rather than just _yelling,_ "you're lying!", I'm trying to figure out what's happening and consider other angles. Though I still think you're mafia, and that you're lying.



Tailsy said:


> Besides, any sensible mafia roleblocker would choose to block the person who claimed doctor - which I was, until last night phase - and I don't think there's another blocker in this game. You obviously roleblocked me. There's no other way around it!








Eeexcept I'm not mafia roleblocker, so. As for you, getting rid of the _innocent_ roleblocker would be really convenient for the mafia! Any sensible mafia don would choose to get rid of the person who could block their kills, and since you can't lynch VM, you _knew_ that I had to be the one to incriminate.



Tailsy said:


> While I agree that Flora is very likely mafia, we're still better off lynching Maimi now (regardless of who has what power, we're going to have to pick one of them to lynch) since when an innocent player dies during the night, they can be resurrected to break the vote tie with only two players left, since I don't believe I have my doctor powers any more.








... So why are you better off lynching _me,_ again, rather than the obviously mafia player who's agreed upon by the other three people? (It's because I'm innocent.) Neither of those sinces make sense for lynching me rather than Flora - they're just reasons for lynching in general. I think you're trying to protect her.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Maimi said:


> If Majora was the doctor, then he would have been an inactive doctor. I don't see a problem with this? Hell, Flora was probably an inactive mafia. Maybe for half this time there were no deaths because the mafia forgot to send in their night actions... that's a pretty sad game, but we _just don't know._ This doesn't make Tailsy innocent at all.








If we end up tying the vote, either Majora or Alligates will have to break the tie, and they will _know for sure_. If Majora was either the doctor or the inspector then Tailsy's story completely falls apart, but if not, then we will know she is innocent.



Maimi said:


> _Why would I be a better lynchee than Flora, anyway?_ Even if Tailsy was telling the truth and I was mafia, roleblocking powers wouldn't do too much to help the mafia now - all that would be left was an inspector and a person with no night action (right now there's Flora, too, and all I can say to that is "some form of mafia"), and blocking the inspector would _do no good at all_. For one, it probably wouldn't work, and if it did, then there'd be no defense once day comes. Depending on ILS's rules, the kill power might not even be inherited. So even if I _was_ mafia, I wouldn't even be the mafia to target.








I had thought Tailsy could still use her healing powers. If she did, then it would have been a shame if you could block her and kill her at the same time. If perhaps, she did still have those powers, and maybe she does, then there would be a chance that she could block the kill.



Maimi said:


> Tailsy is doing this to get her and Flora out of hot water, and obviously it's working. But if you don't believe me that Tailsy is the other mafia (and note: if I'm alive, then I can _roleblock her or Flora and prevent her from killing_), then think enough so that we can avoid a fatal innocent lynch.








Foolish fool! Do you think I was born yesterday? You could just not send in your night action to make me think you had successfully blocked her.






Honestly, if Tailsy's story _was_ made up, it's probably one of the most foolish mafia strategies that I have ever heard.

We are not trying to "protect" Flora, we are trying to protect ourselves. One of us will probably die during the next phase, but if you're gone, at least you can't block Tailsy's healing and we have a better chance of _not dying._


----------



## Mai (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> If we end up tying the vote, either Majora or Alligates will have to break the tie, and they will _know for sure_. If Majora was either the doctor or the inspector then Tailsy's story completely falls apart, but if not, then we will know she is innocent.








_We can't depend on the dead players to solve this._ If ILS does it a different way, or if Majora has a role that misleads him, then their help isn't actually helpful. _They cannot solve this case_ with their roles alone. Resurrecting dead players is actually a pretty bad way to solve ties, in general - it leads to dependency on them. 



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I had thought Tailsy could still use her healing powers. If she did, then it would have been a shame if you could block her and kill her at the same time. If perhaps, she did still have those powers, and maybe she does, then there would be a chance that she could block the kill.








Tailsy said she didn't even _think_ she could, though. If you're going to trust her, then why not listen to what she says about her own role? She should ask ILS, but unless she gets information from ILS otherwise I'm going to trust that her powerful "role" wouldn't get that boosted up. Roles are replaced, not added, and I don't think people ever get to use more than one action at a time. This leads to... nothing against me?



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Foolish fool! Do you think I was born yesterday? You could just not send in your night action to make me think you had successfully blocked her.








Where would that lead to? That would be way too obvious for you to listen to: you just said that yourself. If you're so defensive of Tailsy, I can block her once just to be sure. Then when I'm out of blocks, she can _kill one of us freely._ Would that be better?



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Honestly, if Tailsy's story _was_ made up, it's probably one of the most foolish mafia strategies that I have ever heard.
> 
> We are not trying to "protect" Flora, we are trying to protect ourselves. One of us will probably die during the next phase, but if you're gone, at least you can't block Tailsy's healing and we have a better chance of _not dying._








But it's working. Outlandish claims seem to do that.






_Tailsy doesn't have healing to block._ If I'm gone, you lose the innocent roleblocker and we have a worse chance of _not dying._


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*Discussion's over. *

Total Tally:

Tailsy: 2
Maimi: 2

I have sent the tie-breaking person (not disclosing who it is here) a PM. They'll PM me their decision, and with that, this day will have ended. 

I must say, this phase has been quite amusing. Once this whole shebang's over, please send me your constructive criticism over PM, so I can improve as a GM.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



After a fervent discussion in which confusion abounded, a heated argument split the remaining team in two: one for lynching Maimi, and the other, Tailsy. They consulted the HELIX, which communicated with one of their released team members, and told them this member's wish. 

*Maimi (Digrat) has been released. She was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

The tensions are high the following day. The three survivors stare each other down. 

*No one is dead. 
48 hours for discussion. *


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

... What.

Well, OK. I inspected Flora and got a mafia result, so like it wasn't obvious already... *Flora*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*






Sorry Kitten, didn't I tell you?










I'm a _three-shot bulletproof._





I've seen death not once, not twice, but three times. 

Now it's your turn. 

Your defeat shall be as bitter as Godot Blend #102.










Farewell, *Flora*.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

hahahahaha _what_

this was the strangest game i've ever played. kudos, guys!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Any final statements, Flora?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Guess not. 

The remaining POKéMON affix themselves on Flora, 100% sue that she was the head of the OAKiosi.

*Flora is dead. She was OAKiosi.
RED wins! Congratulations!

Stay tuned for the LOG and the ROLE PMs! Please send any constructive criticism on what I should do or avoid for next time.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Oh boy... I was _really_ close to lynching Tailsy. Good game, everyone!

By the way, Tailsy, you weren't the only one to claim your Pokémon:







I was wondering if anyone would notice that.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*Roles*



Spoiler: Mafia Role for Flora, the First



You are *FLAREON*, the False Prophet.

You are the *Mafia Godfather*.

In a foolish decision, your robot overlord RED decided to pick you instead of picking LAPRAS later on. Regretting his (its?) oversight, he decided to deposit you in the PC. In a fit of revenge, you CURSED him, although you only knew TACKLE and SANDATTACK at the time. Due to his, uh, special way of behaving, and the aforementioned curse, his precious CHARMLEON, ABBBBBBBK (, and his RATTATA, JLVWNNOOOO, were released. Consequently, you were released on account of your bad behavior, and for almost releasing PIDGEOT (or so you think). You vowed to release (kill) every single one of RED's remaining POKéMON in a fit of spite. 

Luckily, the man that sent RED on his task, PROFESSOR OAK, has found you. He hates RED due to the insane amount of times he uses items when he's not supposed to, especially fossils and stones. Since RED talks to him daily, he knows RED's exact location at all times. You have been given a GPS (Global Pokésitioning System) so OAK can update you on you former TRAINER's movements. To accomplish your task in a way that does not alarm anyone, you can only release one of RED's POKéMON each night.  

The other Mafiosi is Maimi, *AAJST(????*, the Digrat, Mafia Roleblocker/Traitor. You can communicate outside of the thread.





Spoiler: Mafia Role for Qvalador, the Second



You are *ABBBBBBBK ( *, also known as Abby the Charmeleon. 

You are one of the *Lovers*.

You were RED's starter pick and the first POKéMON to join his (its?) journey. The two of you were very close, relishing each other's company and that of your fellow POKéMON. You saw RED through his greatest accomplishments: beating Brock, Misty, Lt. Surge, Erika, and the Ledge. You shudder at the thought of it, yet feel strangely happy inside. Everything was going great, until you beat that last Gym Leader. You remember RED talking to his HELIX FOSSIL (he loved that thing a little too much, didn't he?) about getting either a LAPRAS or an EEVEE. After much debating and wandering, he finally decided to get the little furball. However, he immediately regretted his decision, trying to stash it in his PC. Through some accident (or curse, perhaps?), both you and JLVWNNOOOO were released. Saddened, the RATTATA accompanied you on your trip. Instead of traveling the KANTO region, you decided to keep on RED's trail, as your loyalty and love for him as too much. However, on your journey, you noticed your love for someone else was just as equal, if not more: JLVWNNOOOO had won your heart. You decided you would run away with him if his life was threatened. However, you decide you will take up any of RED's POKéMON's duties in case anything happens to them.  

The other Lover is Alligates, JLVWNNOOOO, also known as Jay Leno. You can communicate outside the thread.





Spoiler: Mafia Role for Tailsy, the Third



You are x(araggbaj, the ODDISH, the Cabbagey Seed of Hope. 

You are the Doctor and the Backup.

You are one of the newest members of RED's team. Your TRAINER has always struck you as odd. His incessant wandering and whispering to inanimate objects always bothers you, but you're happy nonetheless. Although you're a POISON type, you're also a GRASS type. This has led you to a mastery in healing herbs, fruits, roots, and KENTUCKY FRIED PIDGEY's twelve herbs and spices. You've taken a liking to patching up your teammate's injuries after particularly tough battles. However, they don't appreciate them nearly as much as you due to their pungent smell. RED doesn't seem to realize you patch them up; instead, he thinks the POTIONs heal you. What a dummyhead! That's just colored sugar water. 

Your late arrival to the team caused you to be extra nice of everyone. Your teammates even call you the Seed of Hope. Due to the optimism and vitality you give the team, your fellow POKéMON taught you their skills. If any of them were released, MEW forbid, you could take their place and do their duties. However, this means you have to give up your medicinal practice.

Each night, you can coat one of your teammates in the oil of your herbs and other natural implements. You can coat yourself, too, somehow. This prevents the OAKiosi from releasing you; their members cannot stand the pungent smell. In case any of your teammates are released, you can take their role if it involves sending PMs. You cannot be Doctor anymore if you decide to take on another role. PM me with your role choice upon the death of anyone as I will reveal each POKéMON's role upon release.

Happy ODDISHing!





Spoiler: Mafia Role for hopeandjoy, the Fourth



You are *Dux*, the FARFETCH'D, the Tree Slayer.

You are the *Vigilante*.

Life has been tough on you. Only one of your species, no one to bang, all that shiz. Kept in captivity by a 6-year-old. Some kid, RED, traded a SPEAROW to the chick for you. Brave bird, that guy. 

You were the fifth POKéMON to join RED. You remember that crystal clear. After you beat that pushy bitch, ERIKA, who PIDGEOT curbstomped, Abby and Jay were released. You shiver at the thought, clutching your leek a bit tighter. Reflexively, you let out a couple swings. This ain't gonna cut it, you think. You fly to the SAFARI ZONE without RED noticing, he surely can't pay attention to you if he's out shopping. There, you meet up with your ol' pal, SCYTHER. You ask him to carve your leek so that it's sharp. He refuses, until you best him in battle. Mustering the best of what RED taught you. After a great battle, you come out battered, but victorious. SCYTHER complies, sharpening the bottom of your stick into a sharp spike. You scrape it against a tree, easily peeling the bark. You go back to RED, and then Digrat tells you they released EEVEE.

No more.

You resolve to never let anyone interfere with your friends again. If that nincompoop or whoever it is releases another one of your friends, so be it, he's going down. Ain't no one fuck with DUX. Ain't no one.

Every night, you can release one of your fellow POKéMON. You can decide to not release someone on a given night. Any doubts, PM me.





Spoiler: Mafia Role for Alligates, the Fifth



You are *JLVWNNOOOO*, the RATTATA, also known as Jay Leno.

You are one of the *Lovers.*

As the third POKéMON to join RED, you feel special. This is an honor you carried with you when he beat BROCK, MISTY, LT. SURGE, ERIKA, and the dreaded Ledge. You hoped to evolve some time soon after the gang and you beat ERIKA, but it was not to be. RED picked up an EEVEE along the way, a mistake he seemingly regretted. He tried to get it in his PC, accidentally deposited you along with Abby and the Bird Jesus. 

Then, it got bad.

RED accidentally released Abby and you. Sadly, you stayed with Abby. You surely would've been eaten by a GROWLITHE or something, and that would've been embarrassing, amiright? Abby decided it would be wise to follow RED, the two of you hidden in the shadows, and you thought 'Fair enough. Dude should know what he's doing'.

You got stuck in an arcade for two whole days. 


However, inside you, you feel something... churning. It's not that weird grass you ate earlier, it's something else. Your heart takes a leap when you look at Abby, you're... in love.

The other Lover is Qvalador, *ABBBBBBBK (*, also known as Abby. You can talk outside of the thread.





Spoiler: Mafia Role for Superbird, the Sixth and Antepenultimate



You are *Drowzee*, the Keeper.

You are the *Inspector*.

Joining RED was kinda accidental. You just bumped into him, he turned around, next thing you know you're getting pummeled and inside a metallic ball. But boy, that metallic ball sure can do things...

You're exceptionally good at reading minds, you found out. You discovered it once you were caught. Finding out a person's inner thoughts with your psychic powers is something you enjoy immensely. Maybe not that, maybe just the invasion of privacy. You felt the same thing when you got RED's MOON STONE.

Wait, what?

Yes, why do you think you're called the Keeper? Because you haven't been deposited in the PC once? No, you're called that because everything RED throws away, you keep in your BALL. Even stuff he deposits in the 'PC' which is just really your ball.

Recently, though, he deposited something really weird. A swirly rock you'd seen RED whispering to. He'd (It'd?) called it a HELIX FOSSIL. You didn't like it, so you just hung it over the mantel, right next to the TM disc thingies. But it's been whispering to you, ever so slightly whispering, egging you on to read people's minds. When you use it, you discovered, you actually find out people's true intentions. The FOSSIL is amplifies your powers, if you will.

Once every night, you can consult the FOSSIL (me) to reveal one person's alignment. You can decide to not consult the FOSSIL.

_Over the course of time, the HELIX FOSSIL became OMANYTE. When Superbird was lynched, it evolved into OMASTAR._





Spoiler: Mafia Role for Vanilla Mongoose, the Seventh and Antepenultimate



You are *PIDGEOT*, the Bird Jesus Incarnate.

You are the *Bulletproof*.

Three words describe you:

You. Are. Immortal. 

Well, not exactly. You survived the PC, not once, not twice, but _thrice_. Something Abby, Jay, and that EEVEE didn't, pity. Such nice chums. You'll miss them dearly. You feel very confident because of your survival skills and the fact that you are RED's most powerful POKéMON. Not even Abby was as strong as you! 

RED and your teammates adore you. You are the apple of their eye. The fiber of their colon. You are the one and only Bird Jesus, the Savior. 

You cannot be lynched during the day, and can survive three night attacks. You don't need to send any PMs. Outside of this, you are just a regular Townie.





Spoiler: Mafia Role for Maimi, the Eighth and Final, and Most Important Above All



You are *AAJST(????*, the RATTATA, the Digrat.

You joined RED a little after Jay Leno. You are the GROUND typed iteration of Jay, the Bubblerat. You were always smug around him since you got both BUBBLEBEAM and BODY SLAM. However, you still felt empty inside. You saw EEVEE join, and thought the little guy was adorable. 

Then, Abby and Jay were released. 

You were saddened over the loss of your compatriots. However, the EEVEE eventually evolved into a FLAREON, and you admired it. It made a follower out of you, and you follow it blindly wherever it goes.

When the False Prophet, as your teammates not-so-affectionately called it, was released, there was great rejoicing. DUX grabbed another stick and made a drum set out of some rocks. You were angered with your fellow POKéMON, and vowed your revenge.

One day, FLAREON came to you. He told you of the man that sent RED on his task, PROFESSOR OAK. He hates RED due to the insane amount of times he uses items when he's not supposed to, especially FOSSILs and STONEs. Since RED talks to him daily, he knows RED's exact location at all times. You have been given a GPS (Global Pokésitioning System) so OAK can update you on you former TRAINER's movements. FLAREON is in charge of releasing RED's POKéMON while you must DIG to one each night to distract them. 

You can DIG to one POKéMON each night, distracting them from their task at hand. You can't roleblock a person more than five times, so use your blocks wisely. However, with your status as part of RED's team, any inspection of you will flip innocent. 

The other OAKiosi is Flora, *FLAREON*, the False Prophet.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

I think I need to start playing better!! I thought I'd try the 'just roleclaim as soon as I have some information' way, but I'm not sure it really worked as well as I'd hoped, lmao. But that was fun, everyone~!


----------



## Mai (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*



Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Oh boy... I was _really_ close to lynching Tailsy. Good game, everyone!
> 
> By the way, Tailsy, you weren't the only one to claim your Pokémon:
> 
> ...









Ibuki noticed! Of course, Ibuki didn't think it would be helpful to her to say anything...

Wow, that was fun. Good game, yeah! Too bad when I came on again you were already convinced, haha. I tried.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

*Log*

Night 0
(2/19/14)
-hopeandjoy (Vigilante DUX) takes no action. (9:57 PM)
-Superbird (Inspector DROWZEE) inspects Maimi. She flips innocent because of role. (11:03 PM) Achievement unlocked! Throw Off
-Maimi (Roleblocker  AAJST(????) blocks Tailsy. (11:59 PM)
(2/20/14)
-Tailsy (Doctor x(araggbaj) heals herself, but is blocked by Maimi. (3:06 PM)
(2/21/14)
-Nothing happened. 

Day 1
(2/22/14-2/24/14)
-Nothing happened.

Night 1
(2/24/14)
-Superbird evolves from Inspector DROWZEE to INSPECTOR DROWZEE & OMANYTE, also known as Lord Helix. Achievement unlocked! Duo Form
-Superbird (Inspector DROWZEE & OMANYTE) inspects Vanilla Mongoose. Blocked by Maimi. (5:38 PM)
(2/25/14)
-Tailsy (Doctor x(aragabaj) heals herself. (12:00 AM) Achievement unlocked! Strike of Midnight.

(2/26/14)
-Maimi (Roleblocker AAJST(????) blocks Superbird. (5:59 PM)
-Flora (Godfather FLAREON) releases Vanilla Mongoose and fails. 2 night attack survivals remaining. (7:08 PM)

Day 2 
(3/1/14)
-Nothing happened.

Night 2
-Flora (Godfather FLAREON) releases Superbird. (10:01 PM)
-Superbird (Inspector DROWZEE and OMASTAR) inspects Tailsy and fails because he’s dead. (11:11 PM)

(3/3/14)
-Tailsy (Doctor x(aragabaj) heals herself. (4:43 PM)

Day 3
(3/7/14)
-Nothing happened. 

Night 3
(3/10/14)
-Maimi (Roleblocker AAJST(????) blocks Tailsy. (6:56 AM)
-Flora (Godfather FLAREON) tries to release Vanilla Mongoose and fails. 1 night attack survival remaining. (11:05 AM)
-Tailsy (Doctor x(aragabaj) turns into Inspector. (7:12 PM)

Day 4
(3/16/14)
-hopeandjoy (Vigilante DUX) is released. (12:17 AM)

Night 4
(3/16/14)
-Maimi (Roleblocker AAJST(????) blocks Tailsy. (12:33 AM)
-Tailsy (Inspector x(aragabaj) inspects Vanilla Mongoose, but fails. (3:56 AM)
-Flora (Godfather FLAREON) chases away Alligates, and consequently, Majora. (2:17 PM)

Day 5
(3/20/14)
-Maimi (Roleblocker AAJST(????) is lynched. She was OAKiosi. Tie broken by Alligates.

Night 5
(3/20/14)
--Flora (Godfather FLAREON) tries to releaseVanilla Mongoose and fails. No night attack survivals remaining. (11:05 AM)
(3/22/14)
-Tailsy (Inspector x(aragabaj) inspects Flora, who flips OAKiosi. (10:21 AM)

Day 6
(3/24/14)
-Flora (Godfather FLAREON) is lynched. She was OAKiosi.

Superbird- Achievement unlocked! Duo Form- Your role comprises two POKéMON.
hopeandjoy- Achievement unlocked! Resting on your Laurels- Never sent in night action.
Flora & Maimi- Achievement unlocked! Sneaky Bastards- Be the last two lynched.
Alligates & Majora- Achievement unlocked! Star-Bended Lovers- Lovers are genderbended. (I know they don't have genders in-game, but the fan art shows them that way)
Vanilla Mongoose- Achievement unlocked! Delicious Holy Rule-Breaking Breadcrumbs- Claimed POKéMON without anyone noticing.
Everyone- Achievment unlocked! RED used REVIVE!- Revived the Mafia forum with this game! Thanks for playing, everyone!


----------



## Mai (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*







... Aaand now I remember why this game was so frustrating, actually. Not getting two kills in the beginning /really/ hurt us.






I don't remember what happened the first night. I know we discussed and I'm pretty sure we decided on a night kill, but we might not've.






The next night, I know for sure we decided to kill VM, and I chose to block Tailsy. Flora and I were both under the impression that he survived because he was bulletproof, and it wasn't until the next night phase, I think, that she said she forgot to send in an action.






Then, though I was going to roleblock Tailsy, I actually forgot to send in _mine._ At least the mafia finally got a kill!






I was forced to claim the next day phase! I was surprised that it worked out well, since it took me a while to come up with the right fake actions. Glad to lynch hopeandjoy, since she was a possible thorn in my roleblocking side/a mafia killer!






That night was pretty obvious. Though with 20/20 hindsight, it might've worked out better in the long run if we killed Tailsy, considering her new inspection powers!






I was lynched the next day phase! Despair, despair. I had basically stopped communicating with Flora after I had claimed the last phase, save for briefly choosing the obvious night actions the last phase, so I said she could kill whoever she wanted, since it didn't really matter.


----------



## Flora (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

Maimi, you know what happened night 1?

My freaking PM didn't go through.

I don't know what happened.


----------



## Flora (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Twitch Plays Pokémon Mafia [N0]*

...wait you said that OOPS

i am the worst at reading i swear

also I didn't Final Words because I thought i was already dead somehow


----------

